# Mobile device type: FreeBSD?



## pkat (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all,

Apologies in advance for being unsure where best to post.  I've recently noticed upon reviewing my home network that my VZW Samsung S7 smg930v appears as type: 'FreeBSD' rather than 'Samsung Galaxy' or 'unknown'.  

This lead me here.  I wonder if this is anything to be concerned about; whether some devices have been manufactured with the OS intentionally, and what I might do if not?

I appreciate the feedback and advice.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 27, 2018)

Appears as type where exactly? But it is probably some glitch, Samsung Galaxy Sx phones are Android devices. (Where Android and FreeBSD exclude each other)


----------



## pkat (Jan 27, 2018)

Hmm... makes sense.  It's being seen as FreeBSD through my netowork devices in my Trendnet router admin.  Might the fault be on the router rather than the mobile then?  Another concern is the mobile has been presenting network error messages - but that's a tangent for another forum I'm sure.


----------

